# Green royal pleco



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This is a big pleco.. he terrorizes everyone in his tank.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Is that color for real??? What an awesome fish!
I've never heard of green royal plecos!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the green royals have been out for awhile.. its not a standard but from a different river system.. of course wild caught, its hard to tell as the bottom of the tank is gives of a green radiance. ITs just a slightly different shade.. not a dark green.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool looking either way.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i should probably note that you can determine the areas of the fish that are much greenier.. the areas near the belly show the most green, i also will not have the room to keep this specimen long term, so consider for grabs if anyone is intrested.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Definitely a Non-P POTM submission!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's one beautiful Royal you got there
















What size is he? Is his actual color more moss-like (mine is)? Is he active?

Does he have any drift wood in his tank? My small guy (3,5") absolutely loves the drift wood in his tank: from the first second after releasing, he seems determined to convert each and every piece of wood into heaps of sawdust and wood chips, and boy, he's well under way :laugh: 
He seems insatiable, which is good if he wants to survive with my manny: he grew abou half an inch in the 10 days I have him


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol yes. sawdust is the word, he is in a 65 gallon with a baby GT and an albino pleco... he will come across the tank to attack the albino if he shes him getting near the bottom of the tank. Very active and very aggressive, he also has moonlites in his tank so i get to watch him swoop around the tank like a bat while i sleep when im at home at least. I keep a good amount of driftwood in this tank, there is one large piece that looks like its run through a saw mill. you can here his teeth on the glass at night and he leaves so much crap behind he needs an every other day water change. He is a light green tint, but the belly is a move intesnse green, i have better pictures somewhere. I would say his body is close to 3.5-4" wide... hes maybe 7-8" long.. hes littlle bigger then the thick part of my palm and a few inches longer then my hand.

Oh i should mention this is my brother birdmans prized fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sounds exactly like mine (well, minus the agression, so far...)
He too makes a big farking mess, which made daily gravel vacs a necessity - I bough a Hagen 402 powerhead the other week, and even that thing has a hard time keeping up with the mess the plec causes (the Eheim canister and additional internal filter that were already running on the tank were clearly overwhelmed...







)

What does your guy eat? I heard they are almost strictly vegetarian, but I noticed mine goes apeshit as soon as he sees shrimps. Other than that, so far he has only eaten algae pellets, and obviously, lots of wood...
What kinds of veggies could I try, and what do I have to do as far as food preparation goes (I never fed veggies before, so I'm pretty much an idiot when it comes to that...)


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> Oh i should mention this is my brother birdmans prized fish.


 and its a extremely nice looking plec he has.
i love plecs and if i did not have rays would definately get another.
i feel the need for another tank now i might try zebras.
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah.. lol i dont know if one this large would get along with rays to well. Its really a toss up for me, i dont know which is the best i have kept. I like this one alot, but it still doesnt really compare to the large adonis that died on me. I cant imagine the two of them together in the same tank... they would be fighting constantly. Both of them liked to attack the flowerhorns they were with when they were not looking.

You can tell i like this type as i also have another smaller royal thats about 2" with my flowerhorn.

I think for food, the best thing is cucumbers. One thing to remember though is to put a slice into the cucumber that severs the outer ring of the slice. I have had plecos eat through the cucumber and get the skin stuck onto the fish, which was a big fiasco that im sure stressed him out big time.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that pleco has some nice colors 
im jelous


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

two tone green plec ill call it ! its a beauty


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice looking pleco


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

if you arent able to keep him for life you awt to have a contest give away or some

thing if you cant sell it of course


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

call him "mean green"


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> if you arent able to keep him for life you awt to have a contest give away or some
> 
> thing if you cant sell it of course


 year or i could just sell him lol


----------

